# Glow crankbait product



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

What are people adding to a white base to make the baits glow?

I have added glow powder paint to my clear coat once and it almost kinda works but its not what I'm looking for.

I am using createx paint with an air brush and I was hoping there is either something I can shoot through the gun or apply over before clear coating.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Jfraze10 said:


> What are people adding to a white base to make the baits glow?
> 
> I have added glow powder paint to my clear coat once and it almost kinda works but its not what I'm looking for.
> 
> I am using createx paint with an air brush and I was hoping there is either something I can shoot through the gun or apply over before clear coating.


if you work with metal or magnetic plastic,i would use powder paint glo.
you can air brush powder paint glo.
go to this page he has videos and how to powder paint with air brush.
https://www.tjstackle.com/


----------



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

I get all my powder paint from Tj's as well as many other things. I believe they are actually based in Michigan about a half hour from me. Eventually I am going to get this gun
https://www.tjstackle.com/psg.htm
for painting my jigs vs just dipping them and dusting. Unfortunately I am trying to paint plastic and wood baits so I can't heat the powder paint in my oven to set it.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I use this paint on my jigs-------
https://plaidonline.com/products/apple-barrel-gloss-glow-in-the-dark-yellow-2-oz
-----

#20485 Yellow and #20484 Orange. Both have a nice soft glow. Takes a number of coats to get a good glow effect. I find them locally at Jo-anne Fabric.


----------



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

Kingfisher how are you applying the apple barrel? Are you brushing it on with a paint brush or airbrushing? I think I'll give the green a shot. Thanks.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I use a paintbrush currently. Multiple quick coats with a hairdryer in between. The "glow" will look splotchy initially when tested. Increasingly less until enough coats are laid down. Should have a nice even soft glow with enough coats.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Jfraze10 said:


> I get all my powder paint from Tj's as well as many other things. I believe they are actually based in Michigan about a half hour from me. Eventually I am going to get this gun
> https://www.tjstackle.com/psg.htm
> for painting my jigs vs just dipping them and dusting. Unfortunately I am trying to paint plastic and wood baits so I can't heat the powder paint in my oven to set it.


the web
https://www.powderbuythepound.com/Powder-Coating-Powders/
selling powder by lb,is seling liquid.
you mix that with powder paint and brush that on.
I never use that,i do not know how it work.
they have best price on powder paint.
for fishing by cheapest and what is on sale.
they have good price on powder clear,you can mix your own candy color's.


----------



## buckeyebandit74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't know if this is what your looking for, but Jann's Netcraft sells a UV paint clear coat. You can brush it on. But it's to thick to run through a airbrush.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

buckeyebandit74 said:


> Don't know if this is what your looking for, but Jann's Netcraft sells a UV paint clear coat. You can brush it on. But it's to thick to run through a airbrush.


UV paint clear coati think is protection for ultra violet.
he is looking for glow paint.


----------

